# Hello



## cjh1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to this site. I'm a Type 2 but hubby is a Type 1,and has been for 38 years. He is currently in hospital,having had to have both lower legs amputated suddenly and unexpectedly due to complications. I wondered if anyone else has experience of this and could pass on any advice or useful websites etc.

I would like to talk about other things as well,not just illness


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi cjh1, welcome to the forum! I'm very sorry to hear about your husband, must be a very difficult time for you. I'm fairly newly-diagnosed so have no experience of complications, but do post any concerns here and you'll find plenty of support.


----------



## bev (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I am sorry to hear that your husband is having such a big op, but we are all here if you need to share your news. I hope he makes a full recovery and is back home soon.Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm really sorry to hear about your husband's trouble. We're more than happy to help as much as we can.

Tom H


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum to both of you


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome to the forum cjh1 , sorry to hear of your hubbys woes such a big op , we are all here for you if you need to let off steam x take care


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi...Really sorry to hear about your husbands op - I hope it goes well & he has a quick recovery!

You've found a wonderful place here- I've only been on this forum a while but they are a wonderful bunch - really uplifting & positive - you can rant if you need to (& I have!!) or post questions, or jokes (diabeticDave is hilarious!!) or whatever - it's done me the world of good already & I really hope it's a help to you too!

BIG welcome! 
 Twitchy


----------



## Donald (Jul 30, 2009)

Really sorry to hear about your husbands op - I hope it goes well & he has a quick recovery!

welcome to the fourm It's like one big happy family here.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome, I hope that your husband recovers quickly. As hard as it may seem to believe I have known people who's lives are so much better after having amputation. 

http://www.limbless-association.org/ might give some useful information and they have a forum over there too


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hiya 

Welcome to the forum..both of you...the large extended family..

I'm sorry to hear about your husbands operation...I wish him all the best and a quick recovery...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, Welcome and hope all goes well with hubbys op. 

I am type 2 too, we chat about lots of things its not all doom and gloom 

Julie x


----------

